# Preconditioning daily schedule



## Colinh (2 mo ago)

We’ve now owned our Model Y for six weeks and love it but find it odd that we can’t set the preconditioning schedule to specific days in the week. We can either have weekdays only or every day but we would like it to precondition on Monday, Wednesday and Thursday. Our BMW i3 has had this feature for many years and it seems odd that Tesla is behind the curve on this one.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Tesla is behind the curve on many functionalities but it slowly keeps making improvements.


----------



## Colinh (2 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> Tesla is behind the curve on many functionalities but it slowly keeps making improvements.


My fingers are crossed that it will be part of a not too distant future update!! Wonder if the Tesla techies read these things??


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Colinh said:


> My fingers are crossed that it will be part of a not too distant future update!! Wonder if the Tesla techies read these things??


Based upon all we've requested over the past 5 + years and how many have been provided, I'd say Fat Chance!


----------



## Colinh (2 mo ago)

FRC said:


> Based upon all we've requested over the past 5 + years and how many have been provided, I'd say Fat Chance!


Oh dear!


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Colinh said:


> My fingers are crossed that it will be part of a not too distant future update!! Wonder if the Tesla techies read these things??


 I suspect all the good Tesla coders are now busily working full time on "fixing twitter."


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Are you technically savy? I'm asking because there is a way to do this using a third party software called Tasker and a plug-in called "Bolt for Tesla". In Tasker you can create a profile that will activate a task at a specific time.

For example I created a task to retrieve the battery level (using the Bolt plug-in) and issue a phone notification if it is below 30%. A profile execute this task every night at 7pm.


----------



## Colinh (2 mo ago)

francoisp said:


> Are you technically savy? I'm asking because there is a way to do this using a third party software called Tasker and a plug-in called "Bolt for Tesla". In Tasker you can create a profile that will activate a task at a specific time.
> 
> For example I created a task to retrieve the battery level (using the Bolt plug-in) and issue a phone notification if it is below 30%. A profile execute this task every night at 7pm.


I’m sorry to say that I’m not technically savvy but I have three sons (and a daughter!) who are all pretty good. I’ll pass this post on and see if they can sort it. Jen is very practical but more textiles orientated whereas my eldest is a wizz on automating systems for a very well known accountancy company and my two younger lads are both doing engineering degrees. Most grateful!!


----------

